# Natural/organic products in paphos? (soap and stuff)



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all, 
I'm starting to get really annoyed with these super-market chemical-cocktails they pass off as soap and stuff these days (as I have sensitive skin), 
in the uk I would always order that stuff online(which was usually free 3-day delivery), but when I ordered my computer-monitor online for cyprus it took 4 weeks to arrive and they didn't even deliver to my door (I had to get all the way to other side of town to pick it up) so I don't really feel like going through the cyprus postal-system-mess again,

I only have a couple of months left in Cyprus so my plan is probably to just manage without until I get back to sweden/21stCentury but I thought it can't hurt to ask if anyone know if they sell natural products in Paphos?

things like: 
*soap.
*soap-nuts (for cloths washing).
*mouth-wash.

I don't really expect they do, I'm sure there are like "beauty-shops" that has organic-magic-cremes etc but I'm not really looking for that "organic-luxury"-range but just the no-nonsense organic products (i.e. almost the same price as the regular stuff just that it's organic and no chemicals in and no fancy packaging).


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

NiklasB said:


> Hello all,
> I'm starting to get really annoyed with these super-market chemical-cocktails they pass off as soap and stuff these days (as I have sensitive skin),
> in the uk I would always order that stuff online(which was usually free 3-day delivery), but when I ordered my computer-monitor online for cyprus it took 4 weeks to arrive and they didn't even deliver to my door (I had to get all the way to other side of town to pick it up) so I don't really feel like going through the cyprus postal-system-mess again,
> 
> ...



I can't advise on Pathos but there is a Holland and Barrett (UK natural health shop) in My Mall in Limassol and also I understand that Lush (again a UK natural product shop) based in Limassol do a delivery service in Cyprus and have a website you can order from. I have used products from both shops and can recommend them.


----------

